# Dynatek/Moose CDI's



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

I've got a 13' brute 650i, I can seem to find a listing for an aftermarket Cdi anywhere? Are they compatible with older models?


----------



## bruteryder (Feb 12, 2014)

If you can find them anywhere I would just choose the place that is cheaper and order it. That's my opinion. Good luck /brute650i/


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You can find them all over eBay for $160 the moose is made by dynatek so they are the same other than the sticker probably best mod for the money on the carbed brutes


----------



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

That's probably a good idea (bruteryder) to buy the cheaper one. I wonder if they perform better if you pay more. Like would the $200 have more juice then the $160 unit.


----------



## bruteryder (Feb 12, 2014)

Few of the guys from my local bike club said that the moose one makes your bike preform a bit better but can cause the pistons to scuff more during mid range rpms. Hope this helps on which one you choose


----------



## lohnes650i (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll probably get the Dynatek, I don't wanna risk scuffing my pistons. I found one on ebay that will fit my 2012.


----------



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Jlowery, what about the dynatek mod is good for the brute? I am on the fence with getting one. What are some of the advantages of getting it and is it noticeable? I have a carb brute. I will look to do exhaust, clutch kit and possible bbk down the road. I just don't want to blow 2-300 dollars when it isnt really gonna do much vs what I pay for it. Sell it to me! Thanks.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

You will definitely tell the difference. Not to mention it deletes the reverse rev limiter raises the factory rev limiter not that you'll probably ever hit it it advances timing 5° and takes all the factory detuning out of the bottom end. For the money of all the mods you listed you'll see a bigger difference with the dynatek. Don't waste you money on a clutch kit send the primary to VFJ and get his stage 3 with spidermod that will be the 2nd best mod and then if that's not enough get a Muzzy Pro I wouldn't waste my money on HMF or any of the other unless you just want noise and no performance maybe a Big Gun. Don't forget you'll need some jetting done and you'll probably have to shim you pilots or get bigger pilots to not get the infamous dynatek lean miss sometimes you can get it out with the A/F screws but not always.


----------



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

10-4 thanks.


----------



## chzball1 (Mar 16, 2013)

I already have a pipe k n filter and jetting. Think ill have to mess with carbs if I put a dynatek in. Also have the moose mod. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

